# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  Replication

## Parinaz_2008

با سلام ، اگر یک سرور بعنوان publisher باشد و چندین subscriber داشته باشد آیا می توان تنظیمی انجام داد که برای یک subscriber  ، کلید اصلی (primary key) یک جدول خاص فرستاده شود اما برای subscriber دیگر،primary key همان جدول فرستاده نشود.با تشکر.(فوری)

----------


## babak2000

تا جای که من اطلاع ندارم خیر
Snapshot ساخته شده برای همه وقبل از تعریف مشترکین انجام میگردد ولی شما میتونی دوتا ناشر publisher داشته باشید وداخل اون فیلتر بذاری یکی با کلید اصلی و دیگری بدون کلید اصلی

----------

